# 2.5 gallon tank, need bottom feeder advice.



## Pasdio (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello all,
I've been scouring your forums looking for information for proper care of the two bettas I own. Sadly, I currently have them in bowls with no heating, I am however trying to remedy this. I have plans to buy each one a 2.5 gallon tank (As that is the minimum and I have a very limited amount of money.) with real plants.
Anyway, main question. I was wondering what kind of bottom feeder I could add to these tanks (if any) to keep the tank clean? I'm incredibly new to the aquarium world so something low maintenance would be preferred.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello! And welcome!  
For a 2.5, I'd say a (one) snail would be the most you could put in there. I really wouldn't put anything in there to be honest, as 2.5 is already stocked fully with one betta in it, and snails make a looottt of poo! >_< 
You really don't need a bottom feeder for your 2.5g anyways  I'd just stick to one betta.


----------



## Pasdio (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks so much! I was really hesitant as to whether I should buy one or not since the space would be so limited.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

No problem! 
I think it's best just to let them have their own tank so they don't feel like they have to defend their territory. ^^


----------

